# Looking for advice on getting a GSD



## RedVan03 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and have learned so much already!

I have a few questions...In doing research on breeders and learning all I can about the GSD breed I have come across some articles that talk about working vs show GSD and their differences in temperament and drives, is this true is there really two "classes" of GSD? 

My family is a larger family, we have four kids and some cats. We settled on the GSD breed for their smarts and the fact that my husband travels a lot with his job and leaves me and the kids at home alone overnight often and I want a dog that can alert me of danger and/or help protect us if the need arose but most importantly I want a dog that can be a part of our family, traveling with us and going camping with us as well as being around our extended family and friends who come over to the house without having to be crated. Is a GSD going to provide this or would another breed fit the bill better?

We really want a dog but want one that will fit for us, just wanting to make sure that we are making the right choice...and I hope that a GSD is it


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Yes there is two different types, working lines and show lines. You can probably find what your looking for in either line as long as you do your homework and find good reputable breeder. There are a lot of crappy ones out there so be careful. Check out the "finding a breeder/puppy" sections.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

This is one of my favorite descriptions of the different types if you're interested.  Personally, that's where I'd be doing most of my research at this point if I were you. You know how you're looking for the right breed for your family? It's almost good to think of the different lines as different breeds with different personalities. Just find the one that fits you best.  Good luck!


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

You are describing a GSD and those things you heard are generalizations that are often poor descriptions. There are more than two lines of GSDs that you will come across. Originally the breed was supposed to be a working dog that had to have it's working ability and structure approved by a Koermeister before it could breed. Some working lines and West German Show lines still abide by this standard. You will also find American show lines, Shiloh shepherds produced by out crosses and people that breed dogs way outside the standards and call them King shepherds or Old or Original shepherds. The quality of any line depends on the ability and diligence of the individual breeder. This forum is helpful for a variety of things but it gives a tiny representation of quality breeders, you will do yourself a disservice if you use this forum as your only means of searching for a breeder.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Makobytes said:


> You are describing a GSD and those things you heard are generalizations that often poor descriptions. There are more than two lines of GSDs that you will come across. Originally the breed was supposed to be a working dog that had to have it's working ability and structure approved by a Koermeister before it could breed. Some working lines and West German Show lines still abide by this standard. You will also find American show lines, Shiloh shepherds produced by out crosses and people that breed dogs way outside the standards and call them King shepherds or Old or Original shepherds. The quality of any line depends on the ability and diligence of the individual breeder. This forum is helpful for a variety of things but it represents a tiny representation of quality breeders, you will do yourself a disservice if you use this forum as your only means of searching for a breeder.


I have always wondered about "king shepherds" or any thing king for that matter. Shiloh shepherds are very big.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

German Shepherd Types

This is a great article, it explains in depth about different types of GSD


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You may want to look for clubs in your area, ipo/schutzhund, herding etc... Even if you have no intentions of doing any kind of sport you can see them work/train and possibly get some helpful advice on where to start your search.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> German Shepherd Types
> 
> This is a great article, it explains in depth about different types of GSD


Hey, I just realized, we posted the same article! Haha! Good choice. 

Guess it goes to show it's all great info!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I wouldn't consider Shilohs GSDs. They aren't. They have their own registry and aren't recognized by the AKC. Also, aren't King shepherds a mixture of GSDs and malamutes (and possibly other dogs)?


----------

